# برسيم ورودس وشعير عالي الجوده



## القليوبي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*



























يتوفر لدينا برسيم درجه اولى معبأ ببالات وزنها 20 كيلو مع نسبة بروتين عاليه
ويتوفر لدينا رودس رولات وزنها من 100 الى 300 كيلو
من مميزات منتجنا
محتوى غذائي متكامل
ويتوفر لدينا شعير درجه اولى
الشعير عالي الجوده والقيمه
ونسبة البروتين عاليه

ايضا نوفر جميع شهادات الجوده ومطابقة المواصفات

لاختيار افضل الانواع والجوده الدائمه الاتصال
بالمدير القليوبي

جوال
0563591633

ايميل
[email protected]
*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: برسيم ورودس وشعير عالي الجوده*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: برسيم ورودس وشعير عالي الجوده*

وفقك الله....


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: برسيم ورودس وشعير عالي الجوده*

بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ....


----------

